# AMH/Dosage of Puregon



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

It has been suggested that I have the AMH test and proceed in the meantime on IVF short protocol starting on 300 of Puregon - please advise what the maximum dose of Puregon is so I can decide whether to proceed or wait until the results of the AMH


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

There is no maximum dose set as such as it really depends on response to treatment and there is quite wide patient variability. The company suggest that maintanence doses should be in the region of 75IU-375IU.

Hope this helps?

Maz x


----------

